# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  would Tenser's floating disc work as a way to descend a mine shaft or well?

## dehro

as per the title...

if you summon it over a pit, a well, or a mine shaft.. 
does it appear next to the hole?
does it appear over the hole and then float to the side of it?
does it not appear at all?
or does it appear where you want it to, and then sink to the bottom of the hole? and if it does so, does it do that all in one go, or sinking slowly?

----------


## Unoriginal

> as per the title...
> 
> if you summon it over a pit, a well, or a mine shaft.. 
> does it appear next to the hole?
> does it appear over the hole and then float to the side of it?
> does it not appear at all?
> or does it appear where you want it to, and then sink to the bottom of the hole? and if it does so, does it do that all in one go, or sinking slowly?


As the spell says:

"This spell creates a circular, horizontal plane of force, 3 feet in diameter and 1 inch thick, that floats 3 feet above the ground in an unoccupied space of your choice that you can see within range."

The range being 30ft, what happens is:

-If the bottom the pit is 30ft or less from the caster, the disc will appears 3ft above the bottom of the pit

-If the bottom of the pit is more than 30ft away from the caster, the disc fails to appear.

----------

